# South Shore MA Rhode Island Exotic Wood Dealer



## vino82 (Feb 20, 2013)

Anyone know a dealer in this area that stocks, shows and sells exotic cuts of wood?


----------



## Tom148 (Mar 14, 2012)

Downes and Reader in Stoughton.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Yup. They ship free so unless you really want to pick out your own stuff, getting it online is easy


----------



## vino82 (Feb 20, 2013)

Excellent. I checked out their website and it looks like a great selection. Thanks a lot for the tip.


----------



## JCantin (Jan 21, 2009)

+1 on Downes and Reader for hardwood and better-than-BORG sheet goods too


----------



## Debbaann (May 7, 2018)

Several years late to this thread, but if anyone still needs the information, Downes and Reader sold to a company called Rugby ABP (architectural building products)-their website is: https://www.rugbyabp.com/locations/stoughton
Still the only game in town re: exotics at a price that won't kill you, though it should be noted that what they sell is rough-everything is sold per board foot (most with minimums, unless they have a leftover piece), and will need planing, but they have everything from purpleheart to wenge to bloodwood, etc..I'd choose that place over a trip to the mall ANY day!


----------

